# Can someone identify that thing?



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Someone brought that to me today and I could get it for peanuts. No real brand, so serial number, no "Made in Taiwan" label, except for that _*GK*_ decal on the headstock.

Gorgeous at first glance but it stops here. A closer look reveals cheapo features, like a plastic nut, Friday afternoon glue messes, _average_ workmanship, wood chips bouncing and jumping inside (no, it's not a pick), worn-out frets, and the like. It also rattles somewhat but it has a string missing. 

The guitar slept ten years in a closet.

I think I could make it a project...something already built for a change. 

Here is a pic:










I Googled "GK Guitars" but found nothing.

I am tempted to make an offer.

Any thoughts?

Gilles


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

I know nothing about the guitar, but I love the look.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

It is pretty much playable but needs a whole lot of love.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

That looks really cool. I'd hit that for sure. Looks like it would yield a good jazz tone. I too could find very little online about GK guitars however I have seen them pop up for sale from time to time. I think they also make other types of "copies".

Did you buy it?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

There's 1 feature there I could never get past: 1 horn is florentine/sharp and the other is 335/rounded. Why?


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I love the look of that too. Go for it!
-Mikey


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Well I offered 100 bucks and got turned down. The one who's bought it now wants 250 for it. I'll pass and watch some other deals.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Gary Kramer imported guitars independently after he and his partners sold the Kramer brand to Gibson in '97. However, according to the 2012 Vintage Guitar price guide, the imported instruments did not start arriving until sometime after 2005.

Does GK stand for Gary Kramer? Definitely not, if the guitar was _really _mothballed for 10 years. But then some sellers exaggerate time frames to make budget guitars appear to be older than they are, as they believe they can get more for them.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for your input Krelf,

The workmanship is far from Gibson for sure. Runnings around some of the binding, lots of rust, etc. I didn't plug her in.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm not implying that Gibson had anything to do with that guitar!

I'm saying that Gary Kramer could have imported that guitar from the orient _after _he sold his first company to Gibson, as he took to importing later on.

Sorry my first post was unclear.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Old thread.... 

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?16058-GK-guitars


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

No worries, it might be my reading too!


----------

